# Super Dave comes through again!



## Guest (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm referring to forum member 'Greco'.

Last year he did some soldering for me (my hands are not stable for this kind of work)
on my strat. A not-so-recent thread regarding soldering techniques made me understand
the problems I had with my hollow body. Cold solders, points of contact not free of 
contaminants, etc. Anyhoo .. picked up the finished harness today.

before










after










I mean .. talk about clean work.



















he also installed a quick connect(?) on my ground wire so I don't 
have to fish it through the tiny hole by the tailpiece anymore.










Here's what it's going back into. 
'92 Epi Emperor II



















I'm sorry that I'll make the man blush, but, I have to say that he's a saint.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Very nice work... buuuuut, St Greco? Some may take umbrage, I expect. Mind you, I gotta admit the man does rock a pretty cool halo.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Dave is no doubt one of the most helpful members here on GC. I think it's his magnetic personality that makes him so outstanding.

[video=youtube;DIupGZSlVqQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DIupGZSlVqQ[/video]


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Laristotle....I'm still blushing. Thanks for taking the pics and starting the thread. 
When I see my soldering in pics, it always looks a bit worse than my ideal somehow....LOL

It was a pleasure to make up the new harness for you.

Now the part that laristotle didn't tell you....he was very kind and generous to make me several music DVDs from his extensive collection.

I watched the RUSH video tonight.."Beyond the Lighted Stage" ....Excellent!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Love the new harness ...( congrats Dave )
Love the Epi Guitar ...( congrats to Larry )

that picture of St. Greco is priceless...

G.


----------



## DrHook (Oct 28, 2013)

Just more proof that the people here are among the best ever. Kudos!


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Let this thread be my inspiration for when I alter my Gretsch Tenn Rose wiring harness.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

ed2000 said:


> Let this thread be my inspiration for when I alter my Gretsch Tenn Rose wiring harness.


Nice to be part of an inspiring thread!

Consider this type of wire, unless you prefer the vintage braided and push-back cloth.
http://www.guitarscanada.com/showth...or-wiring-guitars-I-like-it!!&highlight=rg174

Let us know how the wiring harness progresses with your Gretsch.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

What's wrong ?



ed2000 said:


> Let this thread be my inspiration for when I alter my Gretsch Tenn Rose wiring harness.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Greco and SuperDave are actually photo negatives. Super Dave Osborne is a first class d**k...I've met the man, and he's just as much of a tool.

Greco on the other hand is one of the best guys on here...always helpful and positive...Nice neat job Dave


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2015)

Update;

I took my Emperor along to test/buy a quarterhorse (w/cab) today. I let the owner 
(our mutual coffee companion, Dave) play it as well. He was impressed with the sound. 
Oh .. btw Dave .. I can understand why you'd like to have his Epi 335 .. so would I. 
Man, that's a sweet player, eh!?

@ ed2000. You wont regret doing it to your Gretsch. 

I picked up new knobs as well (bezdez). not a great pic.










- - - Updated - - -



Scotty said:


> Greco and *SuperDave* are actually photo negatives. Super Dave Osborne is a first class d**k...I've met the man, and he's just as much of a tool.
> 
> Greco on the other hand is one of the best guys on here...always helpful and positive...Nice neat job Dave


I agree. That's why there's a space between the two words.
Dave being Super.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Scotty said:


> ......Greco on the other hand is one of the best guys on here...always helpful and positive...Nice neat job Dave


Thanks Scotty...blushing yet again.

It is nice to be viewed as "always helpful and positive" ....the neatness of my soldering...well...um...OK, it never seems to look as good (to me) as others manage to do. (LOL) 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Re: Gretsch Tenn Rose wiring.

I want to eliminate the master volume and add .001 caps on the volume pots and clean the tone pot
..but it's #39 on my to do list.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

laristotle said:


> Update;
> 
> I took my Emperor along to test/buy a quarterhorse (w/cab) today. I let the owner
> (our mutual coffee companion, Dave) play it as well. He was impressed with the sound.
> ...


Great looking guitar...those new knobs look very classy/sophisticated!
I'm glad to hear that GTmaker liked the sound of your Emperor...it certainly is a very cool guitar.

In addition, congrats on the new amp and cab. Remind me to tell you the story behind that cab...unless GTmaker told you already. It is quite comical.

GTmaker's EPI sounds great but it is a pile of junk...he should sell it to me (for peanuts..or maybe a bit more).

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2015)

greco said:


> GTmaker's EPI sounds great but it is a pile of junk...he should sell it to me (for peanuts..or maybe a bit more).
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


I'm sure he'll have a good chuckle if he see's this thread.
You better toss in a cashew or two to be fair. lol.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2015)

greco said:


> In addition, congrats on the new amp and cab. Remind me to tell you the
> story behind that cab...unless GTmaker told you already. It is quite comical.
> 
> Cheers
> ...


Would love to hear the story.


----------

